# simulation project



## waleedk20 (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,

ياشباب ممكن مساعدة في اي مشروع في المحاكاة والي يقدر يساعدني وعنده بيانات (data) لأي مشروع 

ومشكورين مقدما ......


----------



## الأحرار (8 يناير 2010)

هتستخدم برنامج ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## waleedk20 (8 يناير 2010)

باستخدم برنامج awesim


----------



## سلطية (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى مشروع عن محاكاة باستخدام arena


----------



## إنسانه (12 مارس 2010)

وأنا بعد أريد : )

إلي عنده أي شي يفيدنا وله الشكر


----------



## lina_alhadidi (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة في اي مشروع على ارينا


----------



## lina_alhadidi (14 مارس 2010)

hi i need your help in project about simulation


----------



## شهبندر (15 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم
لو تحددون الأسئلة بشكل أوضح... أنا عندي خبرة متوسطة على الأرينا لمن كانت له مشاكل أو أسئلة


----------



## إنسانه (29 أبريل 2010)

ما في مشكله معينه 
بس نريد فقط فكرة لمشروع وعاد احنا بنشتغل فيه


----------



## شهبندر (30 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=&quot]سلام[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حسن.. هذه محاولة بسيطة.. تمرين يستخدم لتعليم المحاكاة [/FONT](Arena)[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتمرين بقية.. لكن وددت أن أعطيكم القسم الأول منه لأرى ردود الأفعال.. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التمرين بالفرنسية، لكن ستجدون معه ترجمتي الخاصة بالعربية و الانجليزية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حظ موفق..[/FONT]​


----------



## صناعي1 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك، المثال بسيط و جيد كبداية.
اشجع الاعضاء على أن يجربوه و يخبرونا بالنتيجة


----------



## ساكانا (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, موضوع ممتاز


----------



## ingmécatronik (11 مارس 2011)

the answer please


----------



## mohammed radwan (6 مارس 2012)

طيب يا مهندسين ممكن اي برنامج سميليشن ؟؟؟


----------

